# n



## Frazier (Sep 16, 2007)

ya she never got up so i helped her out of her misery thats what i would want ,take me out back and waste a bullet on me lol. so i put her in the freezer  it sucked because u could see her head was fine just paralysed and just molted to a adult. well thats life i guess cant get to attached, just bugs,lol but thanks for all the post tho thanks again peace


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 16, 2007)

It's always sad when you have just a few mantises and one dies like this.


----------

